# Gaming PC in Schreibtisch / Hitzestau



## Dreed (6. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen Gaming Rechner in ein dafür vorgesehen Unterbau von einem Schreibtisch gepfercht (rundum geschlossener Holzkasten). Die Rückplatte ist Schreibtsches ist bis auf einen Schlitz von 5 cm breite (für die Kabel) geschlossen. Ziemlich blöde konstruktion muss ich zugeben und für Büro PC's sicher ausreichend aber bei meinem Rechner mache ich mir da echt sorgen, nur kann ich derzeit nicht soviel dran ändern. Die Front ist komplett frei, Also frischluftzufuhr gesichert.

Die heissen Komponenten sind eine Asus HD 7970 Grafikkarte, eine Intel CPU i5 2500k (mit Nordwand Kühler)

Als Gehäuise kommt ein Antec P180 zum Einsatz sowie vier 12cm Lüfter an einer Lüftersteuerung mit jeweils maximal 93m³/h. Derzeit habe ich die Lüfter so geschalten, dass zuerst der Top Lüfter Wärme nach aussen abgibt, dann der Rücklüfter und wenns noch heisser wird, zusätzlich der Frontlüfter anspringt. die Festplatten haben ganz unten ihren eigenen Lüfter, der jedoch nur selten anläuft und eigentlich nichts mit der Gesamtbelüftung zu tun hat.

Die Temperaturen unter vollast:

Grafikkarte: 73° C
Mainboard: 52° C
CPU: 60 °C
Innentemperatur lt. Sensoren ca. 42 °

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Wie könnte ich die Temperatur senken, ohne den Rechner aus dem Kasten zu holen. Klar, ist es in dem Kasten richtig schön warm aber andererseits sollten es doch möglich sein mit einem ausreichenden LKuftstrohm, genug Frischluft vorne zu fördern um sie hinten wieder raus zu blasen, auch wenn die Abluft nach hinten blockiert ist? Oder führt kein Weg drum herum, den REchner dort auszubauen? Würden Lüfter mit einer grösseren Fördermenge eine deutliche Verbesserung bringen? Ich lege halt auch auf eine verhältnismässig gering Lautstärke wert, weshalb ich silent Lüfter mit einem Moderaten Volumen gewählt habe, statt Powerlüfter mit 150m³/h.


----------



## Chicago (6. März 2013)

Schneide doch Löcher in die Rückwand wo die Lüfter vom Gehäuse und Netzteil sitzen, so das sie Luft nachhinten weg kann!


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. März 2013)

Erstmal finde ich die Werte unter Volllast gut - meiner läuft mit ähnlichen Wert und steht frei im Raum rum - SilentPC halt .

Natürlich kannst du die Lüfter austauschen, aber bringen wirds glaube ich wenig bis gar nichts.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2013)

Ich bin für die Radikalmethode: Stichsäge nehmen und Rückwand raus.


----------



## Slanzi (6. März 2013)

Ich denke nicht, das auch auf Dauer Probleme mit deinen Temps bekommen wirst

Erstmal sind die derzeitigen Werte doch gut und zweitens, reicht dein Airflow mit 4 Lüftern mehr als aus.
Ich würde den Front und Heck jederzeit laufen lassen. Wichtig ist ja, dass er von vorne frische, kalte Luft ziehen kann.

Keine Ahnung wie breit der Kasten ist, aber eine 5 cm große Spalte über die gesamte Breite, sollte reichen um die warme Luft abzuführen.
Abgesehen davon strömt die warme Luft ja nicht mehr ins Gehäuse.

Im aüßersten Notfall, hau vorne einen zweiten Lüfter rein.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (6. März 2013)

Oder nen Loch in die Rückwand gesägt und nen 200mm Lüfter eingebaut. Auch geil: Wakü und Radiator hinten an den Schrank oder als Beinheizung unter die Tischplatte....   Fußbodenheizung erwünscht? Dann hätt ich noch nen Vorschlag


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Oder nen Loch in die Rückwand gesägt und nen 200mm Lüfter eingebaut. Auch geil: Wakü und Radiator hinten an den Schrank oder als Beinheizung unter die Tischplatte....   Fußbodenheizung erwünscht? Dann hätt ich noch nen Vorschlag


 
Die Idee ist gar nicht so doof...


----------



## MrRazer (7. März 2013)

Ich hätte auch gesagt nen Loch hinten in den Kasten und dann Lüfter deiner wahl rein. So sollten die Temps sich schon verbessern.


----------



## Dreed (7. März 2013)

Die Idee an der Rückwand nen Loch rein zu sägen ist nicht wirklich bei mir umsetzbar. Zum einen isses nicht mein Schreibtisch zum anderen soll der noch verkauft werden, also in nem halben Jahr is die Lage eh ganz anders. Ich suche halt eine Übergangslösung, die bestenfalls auch den kommenden Sommermonaten standhält. Manche finden die angegebenen Temps ja offenbar auch ok? Ich hab halt gelesen, dass Motherboard Temperaturen über 40 °C den Komponenten auf Dauer schadet.

Ich weiss nicht ob die Abstürze bei FarCry3 spielbedingt sind oder an der Hitze liegen. Das System selbst läuft stabil, nur das Spiel stürzt ab. Das sollte doch eigentlich ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass es an der Anwendung und nicht an der geschundenen Hardware liegt?


----------



## Icedaft (7. März 2013)

Erhöhe mal die Grafikkartenspannung ein wenig sofern möglich.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. März 2013)

Wieso stellst du den Rechner nicht irgendwo anders hin wenn es eh nur eine Übergangslösung ist? Sieht vielleicht nicht so sauber und ordentlich aus aber es zockt sich wenigstens mit ruhigem gewissen, ohne das man ständig panisch auf die Temps schauen muss :>


----------

